

One Item Todo List - hayeah
http://metacircus.com/writings/2011/10/17/one-item-todo-list.html

======
dekz
What's funny for me was the first time I saw Trello, I looked over to my left
and that is exactly what I saw (albeit minus the advanced features of
discussions etc.).

I have wide post-it-notes arranged in 3 columns indicating status; Done, In-
Progress, Todo.

That and a pen and paper keep me ontop of my TODO.

I also attempted to keep track of my days work using a log post in Gollumn, I
tried for a few weeks but that never seemed to stick.

